# Jon, John, Jonny, Johnny etc, etc



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

Why not start with one of the biggies.


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

Entwistle.


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

John Weldon Cale


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

And for the guy who made me think of this thread. . . . . .


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 28, 2018)

.. Johnette


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


This is the story of Johnny Rotten.


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


Good one. I wouldn't have thought of him.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)

guitarist - Jonny Wickersham


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

I thought this song was on track for the site.


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

Is there a Doctor in the house?


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

boom boom boom


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

This band sounds like a nice soothing bunch of young men. Including the singer, John Michael Osbourne.


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

*Sebastian, John*
*




*


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 3, 2018)




----------



## tstick (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

Boogie, Chillun


----------



## Beachwalker (May 4, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (May 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


That is too funny. I was just thinking about posting this song while I was out of the office doing work work. Good choice.


----------



## abalonehx (May 6, 2018)

_*John Paul Jones








*_


----------



## abalonehx (May 6, 2018)

_*John Henry Bonham*_


----------



## abalonehx (May 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (May 23, 2018)

I prefer the Ramones' version myself, but here's Chinese Rocks by Johnny Thunders and the Heartbreakers.


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 29, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (May 30, 2018)

Psychedelic Furs, guitarist: John Ashton.


----------



## socaljoe (May 30, 2018)

Recognize the John here?


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Recognize the John here?


Wasn't he some naval commander in the American Revolutionary War. . . . . .

Never knew why this super group didn't take off like others. Maybe folks had outgrown the Zep sound by the time they came along.


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)

These guys had a John for a little while.


----------



## socaljoe (May 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> Wasn't he some naval commander in the American Revolutionary War. . . . . .
> 
> Never knew why this super group didn't take off like others. Maybe folks had outgrown the Zep sound by the time they came along.





I hope they eventually record a second album, supposedly that's going to happen...JPJ ain't getting any younger, so they'd best get on it.


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)

Bassist John Stirratt


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Jun 21, 2018)

There's a John here...somewhere.


----------



## JohnDee (Jun 22, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Love John Hiatt..saw him live in San Diego
My fav tune: I want to stick my burrito in your hot tamale pie...

And of course there's me Dr John Dee...Astrologer to Queen Elizabeth, Master Alchemist and closet toker.
JD


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 3, 2018)

Long John....he's long gone


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2018)

Blame it on that crazy bone.


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)




----------

